# Is there a way to re-set the time on the Nook 1 Clock?



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was reading on original Nook last night and realized that the clock was 8 minutes fast.  When I went to settings/clock, there were three things you could do -- make it 12 or 24 hour clock, turn DST on or off (and I forget what the 3rd thing was), but I could not see a way to fix the time on the clock!

Am I right that there is no way to set the time on the Nook 1 clock?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Got my answer from a months-old thread in Mobile Reads.  Had to turn on wi-fi for the clock to re-set correctly.  It also just downloaded a software update.  

The entire process is so different on Nook.  It's so much easier with the kindle.  I realize that some of this is due to the fact that I use the kindle more, but with the Nook nothing is one-step easy.


----------

